# Housebreaking



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[EDIT] @krandall posted this flowchart a while back and it gives all the basics[EDIT]

A friend of mine posted this this morning on FB, and I thought it was too good not to pass along!!! Everyone training a puppy needs to pin this to their refrigerator!

[


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

House training a puppy is a topic that frequently comes up, especially with new dog owners. Would someone like to write a comprehensive primer for house training or maybe there is something already written that gives good guidance? I can then pin the information to the top of this "Training Tips and Tricks" forum for easy reference rather than trying to re-write the book each time this question comes up. Thanks.


----------

